# my momma's and their girl babies



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that little Prim?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## burnets2 (May 25, 2015)

thank for sharing the videoopcorn:
...they are cute!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

yes that is little Prim. She is up to seventeen pounds now and growing like a weed and a little trouble maker. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! She's gotten so big! She still in the house? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

yip she is still in the house. Going to move gadget soon and put prim with her daughter and break them of nursing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too funny! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful place Frosty ! All your goats look awesome  
The babies are sure having a blast on their spools , lol..
Love them all !


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

So cute. I really need to build my goats a playground like that. 

Is yours kinda new, or have they had it for a while? Just wondering how long they would get such a kick out of it, or if it's like human kids and they just get excited because it's new.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks everyone. I have had the play things since I got goats each year I add something to it. The mothers still play on them and they all seem to be happy jumping around. :july:


----------



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

Too cute️ I'm gonna have to do one of these


----------



## bahramewe (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh my god this is so cute it's painful!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

SO cute! We have a similar set up. Cable spools- the best thing to happen to baby goats.


----------

